# Family bedroom - 20000 points?



## guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Do I understand right that both Bedroom and Family Bedroom (which is for 4 people) are 20000 points within one zone?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 10, 2008)

guest said:


> Do I understand right that both Bedroom and Family Bedroom (which is for 4 people) are 20000 points within one zone?


Yes, the regular bedroom and the family bedroom are the same level. And the roomette and the accessible bedroom are the same level.

And the award includes the railfare and meals for all in the room - up to the allowable capacity of the room!


----------



## guest (Jul 10, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > Do I understand right that both Bedroom and Family Bedroom (which is for 4 people) are 20000 points within one zone?
> ...


What is "accessible bedroom"? How to get it?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 10, 2008)

guest said:


> What is "accessible bedroom"? How to get it?


It's more commonly refered to as the handicapped room, however the "accessible room" is the politically correct term. You must have some type of disability and be able to prove it in order to book this room. It can only hold two occupants and you have to call Amtrak or AGR to get this room. It cannot be booked online.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jul 10, 2008)

AlanB said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > What is "accessible bedroom"? How to get it?
> ...


I thought there was some discussion suggesting that under some set of circumstances which seem to vary wildly depending on which agent you get, a non-disabled person may be able to book the accessible bedroom if all of the other sleeping compartments on the train are already booked and/or the reservation is made only a week or two before the departure of the train.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 10, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > guest said:
> ...


Yes, there are occasions where one can score the accessible room, but it doesn't happen often. Most times they do sell out.

But the conditions are, no earlier than two weeks prior to the trains departure from its originating station and only if all bedrooms have been sold out.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jul 10, 2008)

AlanB said:


> But the conditions are, no earlier than two weeks prior to the trains departure from its originating station and only if all bedrooms have been sold out.


Does tha mean that the Family Bedrooms and Roomettes on that train have to have sold out in addition to the Bedrooms, or just the Bedrooms?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 11, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > But the conditions are, no earlier than two weeks prior to the trains departure from its originating station and only if all bedrooms have been sold out.
> ...


I think that it's just the bedrooms, as the other rooms are not comparable.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jul 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> I think that it's just the bedrooms, as the other rooms are not comparable.


That's a pretty arbitrary distinction. I kinda figure the Superliner Accessible Bedrooms are the only rooms as good as the Roomettes, but that's because I'm focused on the length of the lower berth.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 11, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it's just the bedrooms, as the other rooms are not comparable.
> ...


It's not that arbitrary. The accessible rooms is the only other room that is comparable in size to a bedroom. And on the Viewliner, it's also the only other room with a full bathroom/shower. On the Superliner you loose the shower, but still get an ensuite toilet.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 19, 2008)

AlanB said:


> I think that it's just the bedrooms, as the other rooms are not comparable.


I believe that Amtrak.com mentions the bedrooms and the family bedrooms have to be sold out first, before a non-handicapped person can reserve the accessible bedroom. Of course, during the last two weeks before departure. I assume by omission, only the roomette's don't count.


----------



## inspiration100 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Yes, the regular bedroom and the family bedroom are the same level. And the roomette and the accessible bedroom are the same level.
> And the award includes the railfare and meals for all in the room - up to the allowable capacity of the room!


Wait a sec. I am mucho confuso. If you give 15,000 points for a roomette, that pays for two peoples rail fair and all? I thought just 1.


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2008)

inspiration100 said:


> Wait a sec. I am mucho confuso. If you give 15,000 points for a roomette, that pays for two peoples rail fair and all? I thought just 1.


It fully includes all the people that can officially fit into the room.

Just to add, for the Family Bedroom, that's two adults and two kids (not four adults even if two of them are pretty short).


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2008)

AlanB said:


> You must have some type of disability and be able to prove it in order to book this room.


Just to add, Amtrak.com specifically states "mobility impaired". It isn't just any ol' disability.


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2008)

Ghost said:


> I believe that Amtrak.com mentions the bedrooms and the family bedrooms have to be sold out first, before a non-handicapped person can reserve the accessible bedroom. Of course, during the last two weeks before departure. I assume by omission, only the roomette's don't count.


If all the bedrooms and family bedrooms on the train are booked, I would venture a guess that accommodations are up to the highest bucket price. So, a non-handicapped passenger might be paying quite a hefty premium for that accessible bedroom.


----------



## inspiration100 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bummer, so in reality only 2 can travel in the bedroom unless you have 2 children also? No exceptions?


----------

